# Cat allergic to cat litter?



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone else had a problem with this?

My 6 yr old indoor cat has had problem skin for the last couple of years. The vet just dismissed it as a flea allergy, though I was convinced otherwise, all the dogs and cats are advocated every month and I do the house about every 10 months, wash their bedding regularly etc etc. 

I always feed her on Royal Canin sensible, she doesn't go further than the garden and only when we are out there. She is a bit of a stressy cat - she growls at the binmen etc... but I couln't think of anything to explain this on/off allergy.

Last year it flared up really badly, within a matter of days she had bumps and sores on her skin, and she had licked out big swathes of fur, she looked a terrible state. 
The vet practically accused me of neglect and didn't believe that it had happened so suddenly. She gave her steroids and Zylkene, which didn't seem to help much. And then suddenly it started to clear up on it's own, and she's been brilliant for about 6 months. Her coat is growing back beautifully and she hasn't shown any signs of itchy twitchy skin.

So...I was distraught when she got up on Friday morning with a bald knee and a bleeding sore on her back  She had been advocated about 10 days before that so I knew it wouldn't be fleas, and I was reluctant to take her straight to the vet for another lecture, so I bathed it and used some tea tree cream (animal one!). Our older cat was pts a few weeks ago - I wondered if she might have been fretting but I intended to take her to a new vet on Monday anyway if it hadn't settled.

Anyway, on Sunday night, OH mentioned that it was funny how her paws had gone orange, and I said it was just the new cat litter ....D'OH!! On Thursday I had changed it from the usual to a different one, as I always do when they're out of stock of the one I prefer, so first thing Monday morning out I went, got some regular stuff, washed all the bedding, cleaned her bedroom (downstairs loo!) from top to bottom and I gave her a wash down to remove any of the old dust. By today it has dried up completely, she has stopped scratching and just looks generally happier again. Even her bald knee has changed from bright pink to pale, so she's not bothering with it. I am amazed by how quickly it happened - literally overnight!

If this is the case, it could explain why it has been intermittent and yet ongoing, and I hope that if she does need allergy tests at the new vet then we have somewhere to start.

I'd love to hear if anyone else has experienced this or a similar allergy...


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

Did your vet check out if it could be Eosinophilic granuloma complex?

My cat, Jasper just had bumps and sore heels, so I looked for reasons. I first thought he has Eosinophilic granuloma and there were all kind of tests done by my vet (including a skin biopsy). He has something different, but if your cat has repeated flare ups, things should be checked out properly. What has your vet done so far?

The other recommendation I have is to look at the food. Royal Canin sensible contains all kind of stuff that is not really good for cats like cereals, soja or hydrolyzed protein. Have a look in the sticky thread "A-Z of wet food for cats". Cats are carnivores and need meat. Especiall cats with allergy or other autoimmune diseases.
Some additional omega-3 (fish-oil capsules) could also be helpful.

All the best
Philippa


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

My vet has done absolutely nothing! Though in fairness, when it started, it was just on her tummy that she licked off the fur, but it wasn't sore or anything. The vet said it was a sign of stress, as she was a strange tetchy cat then. She didn't have any broken skin or sores until last summer, when it happened very suddenly. The vet insisted it was a flea allergy, and despite me getting my advocate prescriptions from there, insisted that I wasn't doing it right and causing the problem myself! She gave her steroids, and it slowly started to clear, I'm not convinced they helped that much though as it was a few weeks after that it started to improve. Over Christmas her bald patches had grown back beautifully, and I thought she was getting back to normal. I'm so upset that something has started it up again 

My poor little cat is a strange one. She refuses wet food altogether, and has done since I had her. She wont eat tuna even! If she does try anything, which is rare, she won't take more than one tiny mouthful. She'd rather play with it! She had a terrible bad stomach from the minute I got her home and was quite poorly for the first few weeks. The vet recommended RC and as it agreed with her I stuck with it. She is very small, and eats very little, so I don't want to upset her further by changing her diet especially at the moment. I do give her a fish oil supplement, Yumega cat.

She doesn't like to go outside unless we are there, she growls like a dog at strangers and cries at night if she's not in her 'room', so we try and keep her to a routine as much as possible. Anyway, she is looking so much better since changing the cat litter, I know it's early days, but the change before and after was so sudden that I hope that that really is the explanation and I wont buy the other stuff again.

Obviously if it continues I will go to a different vet and start from scratch. I'll mention what you said too, thanks!


----------



## ibbica (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe it's possible for a at to be allergic to litter ingredients, sure! Far as I can tell, there are four main material sources that litter is typically made of:

silica clay
corn
pine or other softwood
paper

Do you know what the litters you've tried were made of? I'd readily believe an allergy to any of those, except maybe the paper... although any of those main types could also include additives (e.g. perfumes, dyes) that a cat could absolutely be allergic or sensitive to.

I mainly mention this because if you've found a litter that works and has helped alleviate kitty's symptoms (yay!), knowing what the litters are made of - and if they include any additives - can help you know what to avoid in the future, as well as what's safe for your cat  If she was allergic to a corn-based litter, for example, a grain-free diet could be in her future


----------



## Maryanne (May 30, 2011)

Hello stellabella
I know this thread is quite old but I googled cat allergic to litter today to find out if it is possible. We've had our rescue cats for 5 years and one of them has had skin problems on and off all that time. Our vet has given same treatment as you've had steroids and antibiotics etc. Last visit he said we should consider rehoming as we'd just moved house and he reckoned he was allergic to new environment. Since then we've kept him isolated in the conservatory which had no furniture to speak of or carpets so he couldn't be allergic to anything in there. He's improved but then this morning he seemed to be starting again to scratch and seemed desperate to be out of there. The only change to that environment overnight was the cat litter!!! Then I googled it and found your thread.
Our stories sound identical even down to the nature of the cat the eating habits (he will only eat go cat anything else makes him have diahorrea) sensitive stomachs, miaowing everything.
I've cleaned the house of all trace of the clay based litter and bought a paper based on. Fingers crossed he continues to be well.
Thanks you for your story as otherwise I'd never have thought it possible.


----------

